
The Code for Facial Identity in the Primate Brain - apsec112
https://www.cell.com/action/showPdf?pii=S0092-8674%2817%2930538-X
======
scienceman
Here [1] is a somewhat understandable interpretation of the study (and why it
might not be as groundbreaking as it looks).

1 -
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnhum.2017.0055...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnhum.2017.00550/full)

